# Getting a second Vizsla...need advice.



## Busby88 (Feb 28, 2012)

So we've had our Vizsla Parker for 4 months now and we are starting to get the itch for another one. We called our breeder and reserved one from her litter that she will be having in June. I'm a little nervous about training two. For those of you who have two Vizsla's how have you done training? Parker is doing great with her training but still has a long way to go. Will a puppy make her revert back? Also how do you handle sleeping...right now Parker sleeps in a large create....do we get another one for the second dog or can they share?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I train mine separately and exercise them together. They each have their own crates, food and water bowls. Toys they share.


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my, having 2 V pups is a massive undertaking, you're very brave.

I have 2 Vs, but they are 6.5 years apart. I worked really hard in training No1 and in turn, she worked really hard in training No2 for me ;D I honestly wouldn't have it any other way. 

I would advise you to wait until your pup reaches 2 years of age before getting your second one, however, if you've already committed yourself to another puppy then you must do all the hard work, twice.

Make sure you spend a lot of time and effort training No1, so hopefully, by the time No2 arrives, No1 can show him/her how it's done.

Invest in a crate or two so one can go in to rest/calm down while you train the other one.

Good luck


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I too train my two Vs separately and then let them run together and play. My oldest V. Sophie will be two in May and the youngest V. Pacsirta is 14 weeks tomorrow. We've only had the youngest for 6 days but it seems like we've had her forever - such a sweet little girl  I would suggest you devote as much time as you can towards Parker's training because once the new puppy arrives, your hands will be full for quite some time. We don't really have to worry about Sophie because she obeys every command we have taught her (for most part anyways!). We don't need to watch her running away, chewing on things, soiling places, digging up yard, scratching carpet because she doesn't do any of it. Instead we focus on watching Pacsirta who is by Sophie's side most of the time anyway  I am starting to believe that because Sophie doesn't get into things at home, little Pacsirta isn't interested either. They chew on toys together, on bones together, they hang out together and rest together. 

About sleeping arrangements. We too had thought that maybe they both can sleep together but wanted to see how they get along first. In fact, when we first met in an open field not far from where we live and introduced them, Sophie only sniffed her butt a few seconds and went about her business  Pacsirta was more interested in Sophie than Sophie in Pacsirta. It was also a big surprise for Sophie that the little "guest" was here to stay! She initially wasn't happy about sharing and wanted to have everything Pacsirta had. She is fine now and they frequently exchange their chew toys and bones without any incidents. When it was time to go to bed, Sophie made it very clear the first night with a growl and snap that Pacsirta is not welcome in her bed. Pacsirta respects that and gets to sleep in her crate which I prefer anyway. One place where they both have slept together is our V. couch. And tonight was the first night when Sophie actually let the puppy lean against her and didn't mind. The attached picture is from tonight  

I guess what I'm trying to say is that Parker might not like the puppy right away. It will take some getting used to, perhaps. But then again, maybe she'll be so in love with the puppy. Just be prepared! Are you getting another girl or a boy? It is usually suggested to get opposite sexes. We just happen to like girls  I will keep observing my girls with a watchful eye because as little Pacsirta grows the dynamics in our pack will most likely change in one way or another. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Busby88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. We are trying to get Parker's training complete before we pick up our little pup in August... Hopefully they will get along well. I'm planning now on getting separate creates for them. I know it will be a huge undertaking but we're so excited to get our boy! ;D


----------

